# Choctawhatchee Bay 4-16-12



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Got out from 10 to 1 today. First time on the water in several weeks. Wind was rough, but the bite was good. Had intentions of throwing a spook or a skitterwalk. Changed my plan and decided to throw a DOA rig.

Ended up with 7 trout (4 keepers), one rat red, and a nice jack crevelle. All on the DOA.

The jack was a nice surprise and gave my light spinning gear a work out. I didn't measure him, but he was in the 20-22" range. I'll be honest I didn't realize we had jacks in the bay. :thumbup:


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have personally never caught a Jack before but I have had a few friends even catch them up in Bayou Texar during the summer. And the trout bite has been on fire lately! Went yaking in Gulf Breeze near 3 mile bridge and brought home a few keeper specks for dinner.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have seen monster schools of Jacks around the mid bay when I was spear fishing sheeps. 100 plus fish. I have only caught little jacks under 10 inches tho fishing, and have tried to catch the jacks at mid bay with no luck.

Good report. Were you working the DOA under a cork or by itself?


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

baldona523 said:


> I have seen monster schools of Jacks around the mid bay when I was spear fishing sheeps. 100 plus fish. I have only caught little jacks under 10 inches tho fishing, and have tried to catch the jacks at mid bay with no luck.
> 
> Good report. Were you working the DOA under a cork or by itself?


Under a cork. There was a big school of the jacks. It reminded me of a dolphin bite. As I got him close to the boat, four or five other fish were trying to get the bait. Really cool!


----------



## Retired&Fishing (Mar 3, 2012)

What locations did you fish?


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Retired&Fishing said:


> What locations did you fish?


I usually fish the grass flats in and around the MBB back to four mile point.


----------



## Retired&Fishing (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. My brother and his son are coming down this weekend from Atlanta. Trying to put together a good trip for them.


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

How deep was the water you were fishing in?


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

Cannon said:


> How deep was the water you were fishing in?


I caught fish in 3' up to about 6'. The better fish seemed to come from the deeper water.


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

What color DOA shrimp and length of leader? Do you use a split shot or anything on your leader? Never had caught a fish with DOA under popping cork. Caught plenty just jigging them off the bottom. Thanx...


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

skays said:


> What color DOA shrimp and length of leader? Do you use a split shot or anything on your leader? Never had caught a fish with DOA under popping cork. Caught plenty just jigging them off the bottom. Thanx...


I was using the rig that come complete from DOA with the clear w/gold flake shrimp. I believe the leader length on those is 4'. I've used clear (no flake), clear with silver flake, and pearl as well. The clear with gold flake have produced many more fish for me.

I've tried a 5-6' mono leader, but it didn't seem to produce as well. I have a neighbor who claims Gulp 3" shrimp in Pearl with Chartreuse tail have been putting more fish in the boat than anything right now, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------

